
Woman Finds Yellow Diamond While Watching YouTube Video on How to Find Diamonds - prostoalex
https://gizmodo.com/woman-finds-3-72-carat-yellow-diamond-while-watching-yo-1837415139
======
larrydag
If anyone is in or around Arkansas it is a fun place to visit especially with
kids. For a small price of admission you get to go onto the property and dig
around in the dirt as much as you want. There are people in the area that do
it as a hobby bringing shovels and 5-gallon buckets to see what they can find.
A park ranger told us the same thing from the article that the best time to
find diamonds is right after a large rainfall when the ground shifts and
diamonds can be seen on the surface in the sunlight.

~~~
Shivetya
the same can be said about those who want to find seashells, the beaches after
very large storms are fascinating and rewarding.

with regards to ruby, diamond, and other precious gem, mining the part I find
enjoyable is most of these places are off the beaten path and a day spent in
the country playing in the mud can be rewarding for lack of distractions of
everyday life

~~~
larrydag
Especially in Arkansas. It's a really beautiful state. There is a bunch of
other natural beauty to see like hot springs and cave tours. Our family has
vacation in Arkansas quite a bit.

~~~
jjeaff
Blanchard Springs Caverns in Arkansas are truly a site to behold. Pictures
cannot do it justice. And I have been to many well known caverns throughout
the world to compare.

As far as a cave that you can simply take an elevator down to and walk through
on paved sidewalks, it is one of the best in the world. (There are also other
portions for the more adventurous. Some that are completely underwater and
require scuba gear.)

------
RickJWagner
I live a short distance from Crater of Diamonds State Park.

It's just a big field, plowed occasionally to turn up fresh dirt. Visitors
look through the plowed dirt, looking for diamonds.

It's a unique place. Kind of fun, for the first half hour or so. (Then a
little tedious.)

~~~
LyndsySimon
I'm in Harrison, and have been meaning to get down there.

Is there a way to know ahead of time when they plow the field?

Also, I seem to recall that at least at one time there was a private
individual who offered something similar to the park itself. Is that option
still around?

~~~
RickJWagner
I don't know about either of those.

But here's a tip-- they say if you go looking right after a rain, the dust is
wetted down and the diamonds are easier to find. So they say, I can't say for
myself.

------
nsxwolf
DeBeers and all that, can she actually get money for this thing?

~~~
codazoda
I bet someone would buy it. I wonder if it helps that its origin is well
known.

------
torgian
That's pretty cool. Nothing cooler than finding a shiny rock.

------
nickthemagicman
Do diamonds react to any type of fields or anything? Is there a way to invent
a diamond detector much like a metal detector?

~~~
mullen
Diamonds are just compacted carbon. If you could create a device that detected
dense carbon objects, then it could find diamonds.

~~~
ls612
This hypothetical device would also find every living organism around it as
well so it would be kinda useless.

~~~
rc_hadoken
I'm not a scientist but surely theres a threshold density for diamonds that is
far above rocks/living objects?

~~~
brippalcharrid
Density of rocks seems to top out around 3.2 g/cm³[0], but if you could find a
way of scanning for material that was 99%+ Carbon and which had the density of
diamond (3.51 g/cm³) and you could detect very small buried items, then that
might be a start.

[https://chem.libretexts.org/Ancillary_Materials/Exemplars_an...](https://chem.libretexts.org/Ancillary_Materials/Exemplars_and_Case_Studies/Exemplars/Geology/Density_of_Rocks_and_Soils)

------
yourfate
How much is something like that worth?

~~~
Cogito
I didn't see it on the first run through, so had to go back. From the article:

> There are a ton of factors that go into appraising a diamond like the one
> that Hollingshead discovered, but it’s likely worth somewhere in the tens of
> thousands of dollars.

------
spectramax
Click bait title, should be just "Woman Finds a Yellow Diamond at a State Park
after the Recent Rainfall".

There is literally nothing interesting to talk about in this article.

~~~
ExodusOrbitals1
This is the only diamond-bearing site accessible to the general public, so
this is at least a moderately interesting subject.

~~~
lightedman
There are plenty of diamond-bearing sites in California which are publicly
accessible. You just need to know how to find kimberlite pipes on BLM lands.

------
sciencesama
A man learns coding by watching youtube videos !!

------
0xcafecafe
Caro avenger is an interesting name for a diamond :)

------
spookware
Yellow diamonds? Sorry but unless the diamond is clear its considered inpure
and into the bin it goes.

Then marketing got involved. Now yellow diamonds are a thing. Dont fall for
it.

~~~
dTal
It's all marketing isn't it? Or is there some intrinsic reason why the
spectral response of the impurities in a carbon lattice actually matters?

~~~
krapp
>Or is there some intrinsic reason why the spectral response of the impurities
in a carbon lattice actually matters?

It makes a pretty color?

~~~
asdf9240
but if people perceive yellow diamonds to be pretty (even if its through
marketing), then it is all the same

